# Sad One Year Anniversary



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2014)

Mom died a year ago today.  I sure miss her.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 8, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Mom died a year ago today.  I sure miss her.



aw dawg, i am sorry.  just as the love you feel for your mom will be forever, so will the grief. the two go together, as they must.  i do know how it feels. i lost my mom two years ago last month.  keep the memories and the love alive. mom will be with you always, a quiet loving presence in your life....


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Dawg. It will be 13 years for me in two weeks. I wish I could say it gets easier.....ya just seem to get more used to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

So sorry Dawg, I know it's hard.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry, Dawg. I lost my mother 5 years ago. It's so hard.

Thinking of you.

MammaCat


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys!  She was one of a kind and fondly remembered in my little home town.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Nonna (Mamma's Mother) was a wonderful lady, and I miss her. I'm sorry, also, Dawg. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss but glad you have good memories of your mother.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Sorry for your loss Dawg. It will be 13 years for me in two weeks. I wish I could say it gets easier.....ya just seem to get more used to it.



Yup, this ^.  Just remember, no matter how long she's gone she is in your heart every day.  I am sure our lost loved ones hear us when we talk to them in our hearts.  Keep in touch with her, it does help. 

It will be 14 years next month since my Mom died, it was 22 for my Dad last month.  All these years later I can hear my Dad call me by my nickname, and Mom telling me "Love ya" every night when we talked. And I can still "hear" their voices, as if they were right here.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, this ^.  Just remember, no matter how long she's gone she is in your heart every day.  I am sure our lost loved ones hear us when we talk to them in our hearts.  Keep in touch with her, it does help.
> 
> It will be 14 years next month since my Mom died, it was 22 for my Dad last month.  All these years later I can hear my Dad call me by my nickname, and Mom telling me "Love ya" every night when we talked. And I can still "hear" their voices, as if they were right here.



I can still hear Nonna's sweet voice in my head too. She was such a wonderful lady and I do still talk to her, always. She was taken away from us too soon in a car accident. 

Nonna would sit with me and put her fingers through my hair and I remember the feeling of her fingers going through my hair and how relaxing and sweet that was. We would talk of everything; she was just like Mamma. When she laughed, she was contagious. 

Nonna made me feel so very special. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2014)

I miss mine every day.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 9, 2014)

I miss my dad every day.  Seems like the "firsts" are the hardest.  

Hopefully the feelings of sadness, will eventually be overshadowed by the happy memories, they are for me now.

Hugs!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 9, 2014)

So sorry, Dawg.  I don't have any soft fuzzies of my mother so I can't relate, but I wish I could.  On the other hand, it was 40 years ago November that my father died and, some days, I miss him as much now as the day he died.

As others have said, the sadness lessens and is cushioned by all the good memories.  Hang on to those.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  My mother has been gone 38 years, but I still think if things I want to tell her.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2014)

I do understand, Dawg.  All those "firsts" seem to be the hardest, though as others have said it really doesn't get easier.  It will be 2 years for Dad and 19 for Mom in March and I miss them equally.

Sending love and big hugs to you {{{{{{{{{{{{{Dawg}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2014)

Awww (((Dawg))), I'm so sorry. I lost my beloved Mom many years ago, on my husband's birthday. Now he's gone too, and on each Nov. 17th I think of the profound impact they both had on my life. After all these years, I've learned the grieving finally stops, but the missing never does.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for you. Sad, very sad. May her memory be for a blessing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks so much, everyone, for all the support!  DC family are the best!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

We love you, Dawg, and we feel very much sorrow for your loss. 

Mamma always says, "No one is truly gone, as long as we carry them in our hearts."

With love,
~Cat


----------

